# Announcement regarding the LM workshop threads.



## Potty (Jan 15, 2013)

From now on, all the LM workshop threads can be found here: http://www.writingforums.com/lm-challenge-secure-entries/

It works exactly the same as it always has but just makes it a little easier to find previous competition threads. Future competition workshop threads will be placed in this new subforum. 

The usual LM challenge thread can still be found in its usual place.


----------



## Potty (Jan 15, 2013)

(I'm still moving all the threads over incase you're wondering)


----------

